# Dialin ins Netzwerk / nur Zugriff auf Server möglich



## tuxunwissender (30. Juni 2004)

Ich habe auf suse 9.0 einen Dialin zugang eingerichtet, um mich von zu Hause per ISDN in mein Firmennetzwerk zuzugreifen. Ich habe bereits mehrere Anleitung studier jedoch ohne erfolg. Es funktioniert lediglich der Zugriff auf den Server in der sysctl ipforwaring=yes.  
ect/ppp/options :

# das "Gerät", hier die erste ISDN-Karte 
/dev/ippp0 

proxyarp 


# wir geben die IP-Adressen fest vor: 
192.168.1.99:192.168.1.90 

# ein paar Systemeinstellungen 
-vj 
-vjccomp 
-ac 
-pc 
-bsdcomp 

# Größe der Pakete zum Empfangen 
mru 1524 
# Größe der Pakete zum Versenden 
mtu 1500 


anbei auch nochmal die ipup dort habe ich nach anleitung allse zwischen 
 case "$BASENAME" in
    ip-up)

	;;
    ip-down)

gelöscht.  


Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


--------------------------------------------------------

ipup
#!/bin/sh

# (C) 1997-2002 SuSE Linux AG, Nuernberg, Germany
# Klaus Franken <feedback@suse.de> 25.02.1998
# Remo Behn <feedback@suse.de> 18.07.1998
# Arvin Schnell <feedback@suse.de> 28.02.2002
# Send suggestions and comments to feedback@suse.de

BASENAME=${0##*/}
INTERFACE=$1
DEVICE=$2
SPEED=$3
LOCALIP=$4
REMOTEIP=$5
IPPARAM=$6

if [ -z "$REMOTEIP" ]; then
    echo "Usage: $0 <INTERFACE> <DEVICE> <SPEED> <LOCALIP> <REMOTEIP>"
    exit 1
fi

TERM=raw
export TERM

check_srv() {
	RLVL=`/sbin/runlevel | sed 's/. //'`
	test -L /etc/init.d/rc${RLVL}.d/S$1 && return 0
	return 1
}

start_firewall() {
	case `uname -r` in
	    2.[345].*)
		if check_srv SuSEfirewall2_setup; then
		    /sbin/SuSEfirewall2 start
		else
		  if check_srv SuSEfirewall_setup; then
		    /sbin/SuSEfirewall start
		  fi
		fi
		;;
	    *)
		if check_srv SuSEfirewall_setup; then
		    /sbin/SuSEfirewall start
		fi
		;;
	esac
	# KG: Probably not correct any more: Should check symlinks as well
	test -x /sbin/SuSEpersonal-firewall && . /sbin/SuSEpersonal-firewall
}

# from here on output is logged by logger
case "$INTERFACE" in
ippp*)

    if [ -f /etc/sysconfig/network/ifcfg-$INTERFACE ] ; then
        . /etc/sysconfig/network/ifcfg-$INTERFACE
    else
        echo "warning Device '$INTERFACE' has no sysconfig file";
        # we don't need to exit here
        # exit 1
    fi

    case "$BASENAME" in
    ip-up)
	;;
    ip-down)
	#
	# Restore the nameservers (got with ipppd option ms-get-dns):
	#
	if [ -n "$USEPEERDNS" -a -n "$MS_DNS1" ]; then
		/sbin/modify_resolvconf restore -s ipppd -e "$INTERFACE"
	fi

	# restart interface
	LINK_OPT=""
	test "$DYNAMICIP" = "yes" && LINK_OPT="$LINK_OPT dynamic on"
	/sbin/ip address flush dev $INTERFACE
	/sbin/ip link set $INTERFACE down
	/sbin/ip link set $INTERFACE up $LINK_OPT
	/sbin/ip address add dev $INTERFACE local $IPADDR peer $PTPADDR

	# set routes from /etc/sysconfig/network/routes (only for dod)
	if [ "$DIALMODE" = "auto" ] ; then
	    /etc/sysconfig/network/scripts/ifup-route $INTERFACE
	fi

	#
	# SuSE Firewall script: If you installed and configured your firewall
	# in /etc/sysconfig/SuSEfirewall2 it will be started here:
	#
	test "$FIREWALL" = "yes" && start_firewall

	# call ip-down.local if it exists and is executable:
	if test -x /etc/ppp/ip-down.local ; then
	    /etc/ppp/ip-down.local "$@" | logger -p security.notice -t ip-down.local > /dev/null &
	fi

	# ip_resend hook
	test "$IP_RESEND" = "yes" -a -x /usr/sbin/ip_resend && \
	    /usr/sbin/ip_resend -o $INTERFACE $IP_RESEND_PARAMETER

	# run additional scripts if they exist
	if [ -d /etc/ppp/ip-down.d ]; then
		for SCRIPT in /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/*; do
			[ -d $SCRIPT -o ! -x $SCRIPT ] && continue;
			# ignore backup files and leftovers from rpm
			case $SCRIPT in
			    *.rpmsave|*.rpmnew|*rpmorig|*~) continue ;;
			esac
			$SCRIPT "$@" | logger -p security.notice -t $SCRIPT > /dev/null &
		done
	fi
	;;
    *)
	;;
    esac
    ;;

ppp*)
    # Analog-PPP, add commands as you need...
    case "$BASENAME" in
    ip-up)

	;;
    ip-down)
	#
	# This code restores the original resolv.conf saved when ip-up
	# was called by the pppd which uses the `usepeerdns' option and
	# resolv.conf was modified for the supplied dns server adresses.
	#
	if [ -n "$USEPEERDNS" -a -f /etc/ppp/resolv.conf ]; then
		/sbin/modify_resolvconf restore -s pppd -e "$INTERFACE"
	fi

	#
	# SuSE Firewall script: If you installed and configured your firewall
	# in /etc/sysconfig/SuSEfirewall2 it will be started here:
	#
	start_firewall

	# call ip-down.local if it exists and is executable:
	if test -x /etc/ppp/ip-down.local ; then
	    /etc/ppp/ip-down.local "$@" | logger -p security.notice -t ip-down.local > /dev/null &
	fi

	# run additional scripts if they exist
	if [ -d /etc/ppp/ip-down.d ]; then
		for SCRIPT in /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/*; do
			[ -d $SCRIPT -o ! -x $SCRIPT ] && continue;
			# ignore backup files and leftovers from rpm
			case $SCRIPT in
			    *.rpmsave|*.rpmnew|*rpmorig|*~) continue ;;
			esac
			$SCRIPT "$@" | logger -p security.notice -t $SCRIPT > /dev/null &
		done
	fi
	;;
    *)
	;;
    esac
    ;;
*)
    # dont know...
    ;;
esac | logger -p security.notice -t $BASENAME


----------

